# Thuban overclocking contest



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

Benchmarks:


Vantage performance *cpu bench* 
Super pi 1m
Wprime 32m 2.00
ScienceMark 2.0 32 bit
cpuz max clockspeed

Prizes:

AMD Athlon X2 250 (donated by cdawall)
Nvidia 8800GS (donated by kenkicker)
Nvidia reference 8400GS (donated by cdawall)
Shattered Horizons/Cryostasis keys (donated by kenkicker)
Nvidia GPU keychain (donated by cdawall)


Rules:

Benchmarking;
All benchmarks will be run at ambient temperatures using air or water cooling only (no water chillers). To qualify you _must_ post a picture of your setup in the post with your scores. All benchmarks must be run on windows 7 64bit what you do with the OS past that is up to you. Benchmarks must include your name in a notepad window with the date typed. 

Scoring;
Scoring will be broken down into a composite score made up of your placement in each benchmark. Each will be worth a maximum of 10 points with each place after 1st earning 2 less points any placement beyound 5th will earn 0 points. All scores will be added up to create your composite score. Multiple entrees only the highest will be scored. Ties will be dealt with a 3dmark06 cpu bench winner take all.

General contestant;
All participants must be active TPU members with at least 50 non-spamming posts and 3 months membership. Participants may reside outside the CONUS but to receive you nust pay the shipping costs.

Close Date;
Last day for submissions is Sunday July 4th at midnight winners will be known on the 5th.

Current scores:

3DMark Vantage


Contestant | cpu speed | score |points
Fullinfusion | 4427MHz | 22398 | 10pts
cdawall | 4300mhz | 22133 | 8pts
rickss69 | 4301mhz | 21659 | 6pts
Kenkicker | 4200mhz | 21033 | 4pts
Whilhelm | 4100mhz | 20058 | 0pts

Super Pi 1M


Contestant | cpu speed | score |points
cdawall | 4579mhz | 15.085 sec | 10pts
Fullinfusion | 4549MHz | 15.366 | 8pts
rickss69 | 4427mhz | 15.693 |6pts
exodusprime1337 | 4314mhz | 16.021 sec | 4pts
johnnyfiive  | 4400mhz | 16.162 sec | 2pts
Kenkicker | 4200mhz | 16.630 sec | 0pts
Whilhelm | 4100mhz | 17.364s | 0pts
iinexusii | 4000mhz | 17.829 | 0pts
mordant80 | 4000mhz | 19.830 sec | 0pts

Wprime 32m 2.00


Contestant | cpu speed | score |points
cdawall | 4473mhz | 5.647 sec | 10pts
fullinfusion | 4515mhz | 5.648 sec | 8pts
rickss69 | 4427mhz | 5.82 sec | 6pts
johnnyfiive  | 4400mhz | 5.895 sec | 4pts
exodusprime1337 | 4314mhz | 5.969 sec | 2pts
Whilhelm | 4100mhz | 6.456s | 0pts
iinexusii | 4000mhz | 6.589 | 0pts

ScienceMark 2.0


Contestant | cpu speed | score |points
cdawall | 4473mhz | 2879.25| 10pts
Fullinfusion | 4410MHz | 2830 | 8pts
rickss69 | 4410mhz | 2732.37 | 6pts
johnnyfiive  | 4400mhz | 2632.64 | 4pts
Kenkicker | 4200mhz | 2603.29 | 2pts
Whilhelm | 4100mhz | 2425.95 | 0pts

CPUZ


Contestant | cpu speed | score |points
Fullinfusion | 4598MHz | 4598MHz | 10pts
cdawall | 4579.8mhz | 4579.8mhz | 8pts

Overall scores


Contestant | points
cdawall | 46 pts
fullinfusion | 44 pts


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

This is an example of a post to be scored plese submit your post like this to make it easier for me to score them.


cdawall | 4571mhz | 15.210 sec | Super Pi 1m







rig setup (life has been hectic so no comments on the terrible wires)


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2010)

What is the time duration of the contest? I won't have a thuban for another 2 weeks.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 11, 2010)

Subscribed for the heck of it and wanting to see how far Thubans can go..


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> What is the time duration of the contest? I won't have a thuban for another 2 weeks.



june 5th close date


----------



## suraswami (May 11, 2010)

Let the pissing contest begin.

unfortunately I don't have a X6 but will be a good spectator


----------



## cdawall (May 12, 2010)

kenkicker donated some prizes let the benchmarks come


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2010)

I wished i could join this shindig but i only have a X2


----------



## Steevo (May 13, 2010)

If my check is what I believe it will be I'm getting one. If not I will just pay off my phone and wait till next month.


----------



## devguy (May 13, 2010)

Once a reasonable BIOS shows up for the M4A79T, count me in.  Although, bear in mind that all us 1055T owners will have a rougher time keeping up with those with 1090T BEs.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 13, 2010)

Might I suggest that we use WPrime version 1.55? That is the only one that is accepted at Hwbot because the other's are bugged.


----------



## mordant80 (May 13, 2010)

This is only after one day of messing with it..  got all the new parts together just yesterday.  I'll update this post after i get further.  Only thing I've touched so far other than the video card is the multiplier.  Only score I have to submit right now is PI @ 19.830 if you count the core that did it the quickest.  (I know the pic doesn't follow the rules exactly, future pics will)


----------



## kenkickr (May 13, 2010)

devguy said:


> Once a reasonable BIOS shows up for the M4A79T, count me in.  Although, bear in mind that all us 1055T owners will have a rougher time keeping up with those with 1090T BEs.



Yeah, right now I have all 6 cores Prime95 stable @ 4.2Ghz(300FSB with both the multi and turbo clock multi set to 14.5) using 1.575v and 1.5v CPU/NB.  Oh well, lets show what these 1055T's can do


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Might I suggest that we use WPrime version 1.55? That is the only one that is accepted at Hwbot because the other's are bugged.



I have tried 1.55 on 3 different installs and it won't more than 1 core on my rig?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I have tried 1.55 on 3 different installs and it won't more than 1 core on my rig?



You have to enable and save the number of threads you want to use before running the benchmark.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 13, 2010)

oh I am totally in. Going to boot my Thuban right now in my basement! (awesome ambients FTW!)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2010)

My 1090T is dead meat...small water spill took it's life. AMD is just not as hardy as Intel when it comes to H2O lol. Got it in RMA, should be back in action and making some posts by next w-end.


----------



## v12dock (May 14, 2010)

Anyone wanna trade a Q6600 for one of these badboys


----------



## kenkickr (May 16, 2010)

Here we go.  This is a 1055T so be patient with me

I like to show with CoreTemp because it shows the speed of all 6 cores, not just the fastest running one like CPU-Z.


----------



## surfingerman (May 16, 2010)

http://powher.ytmnd.com/


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2010)

will update everything shortly dealing with a flat on my truck i hit something that looks like a tire spike. and kenkicker mind running with physx disabled so it has a legit cpu score in vantage lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 16, 2010)

Better yet, only run the cpu tests in Vantage...that is all you want correct?


----------



## kenkickr (May 16, 2010)

Updated Vantage score.


----------



## cdawall (May 18, 2010)

how do the scores look


----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2010)

What about also showing what proc was used for the posted OC?  

Scores look good, I wish mine were better


----------



## Master}{ (May 19, 2010)

i dont have windows 7 or vista, otherwise id be in


----------



## FlanK3r (May 19, 2010)

cdawal: nice run 1M, which batch do u have?


----------



## cdawall (May 19, 2010)

FlanK3r said:


> cdawal: nice run 1M, which batch do u have?



An early 1013


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2010)

Master}{ said:


> i dont have windows 7 or vista, otherwise id be in


me too, W7 ha! if its that much better than why not let us Vista guys in as we'd be handicapped?


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2010)

hey if you want to run vista go for it i just don't want XP runs as they allow the chips to clock higher than they should


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2010)

cdawall said:


> hey if you want to run vista go for it i just don't want XP runs as they allow the chips to clock higher than they should


thanks CD... now to get this thing nice and coool....


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> thanks CD... now to get this thing nice and coool....



go for it man i want to see you throw some scores up


----------



## fullinfusion (May 21, 2010)

I can throw some shit up I ran the other night for the hell of it. Just for ya to see what I've come up with on the new setup


----------



## cdawall (May 21, 2010)

good runs man  once the pain killers wear off i'll give your scores a go.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 21, 2010)

got some scores for you


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 21, 2010)

Will have my chip back Monday...is it mandatory we use 64 bit or is 32 bit acceptable?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 21, 2010)

Once I find my max OC I will post scores. Right now im just at 3.6ghz. I need to up the voltage and see how high i can go safely.


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2010)

not ignoring the thread working on my truck


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2010)

nah one pic for the group should be good


----------



## fullinfusion (May 22, 2010)

cdawall said:


> not ignoring the thread working on my truck


you still trying to fix that flat? you need me to call CAA to come get ya going again?


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> you still trying to fix that flat? you need me to call CAA to come get ya going again?



hehe no working on other stuff lift parts sitting in my truck


----------



## fullinfusion (May 22, 2010)

cdawall said:


> hehe no working on other stuff lift parts sitting in my truck
> 
> http://www.fordrangerforum.com/members/cdawall/albums/south+dakota/7017-dscf3082.jpg


haha I hear ya, that sounds sweet... just be sure to take an after shot of your truck after the lift 

If your lifting the height of the truck I mean.


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> haha I hear ya, that sounds sweet... just be sure to take an after shot of your truck after the lift
> 
> If your lifting the height of the truck I mean.



putting a 3" all the way around the truck should make the bigger tires look a little better on it


----------



## fullinfusion (May 22, 2010)

cdawall said:


> putting a 3" all the way around the truck should make the bigger tires look a little better on it


Yeah that'll look great fo sure. Plus you wont be top heavy and still have a good ride.


----------



## cdawall (May 22, 2010)

your score is right ahead of mine for vantage i pulled of 21xxx with mine clocked up so you m ay have me...


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 22, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Geesh, where is every body?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100521/spi2.jpg



We have until June 4th. I'm still getting aquainted with my new CPU. Give me some time with her. No overclocking until the 3rd date .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 22, 2010)

Chip due here Monday...plan on coming large.


----------



## FlanK3r (May 22, 2010)

not bad, here is my aircooled x6 1090T ,-)
Normal ambients temp and Xigamtek 1283 DK in action, not maximum, think, i can one step higher run with air.





4300 MHz full stable at aircooling!


----------



## FlanK3r (May 23, 2010)

today very quick run with 1.479V at CPU, aircooling, ambinets 22 C.


----------



## cdawall (May 23, 2010)

i think i got everyone updated seeing how the competition heated up a little bit guess i have to put my good ram in wonder if cas6 1800 will help my scores any...


----------



## mordant80 (May 24, 2010)

thought we had to be running windows 7 64bit?  I got some better results now, i'll post them soon.


----------



## cdawall (May 24, 2010)

Going to allow vista 64bit as well its more a hog than 7 64 so they shouldn't be leading any category


----------



## mordant80 (May 24, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Going to allow vista 64bit as well its more a hog than 7 64 so they shouldn't be leading any category



Yea i can go with that.. just noticed some xp ones as well though.  I've got to get some updated scores here, that pi run of mine was with hyper pi running a seperate super pi on every core, definetally hurtin that score bad.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 25, 2010)

Pile of dog crap I got for a replacement cpu...

rickss69 | 4300mhz | 2575.51 | ScienceMark 2.0


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Pile of dog crap I got for a replacement cpu...
> 
> rickss69 | 4300mhz | 2575.51 | ScienceMark 2.0
> 
> [url]http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/th_DSC00423.jpg[/URL]



why such crap?


----------



## kenkickr (May 25, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Pile of dog crap I got for a replacement cpu...
> 
> rickss69 | 4300mhz | 2575.51 | ScienceMark 2.0
> 
> [url]http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/th_DSC00423.jpg[/URL]



I'll trade ya


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 25, 2010)

My first one would do almost 5GHz on water with 1.52 vcore...


----------



## cdawall (May 26, 2010)

nice runs rickss here is one for me vantage at 4300mhz ram @1600 6-7-6-18






i'm just getting started that was no tweaks and on my HDD the SSD hasn't even started


----------



## cdawall (May 26, 2010)

oh and just in case anyone was wondering if i had lost my touch






oh and extended the contest to july 4th figured that could get some more results in


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> No tweaks...just brute force lol. I gotta go to work. I will hit these again later.
> 
> rickss69 | 4920.01mhz | 14.461 sec | SPI
> 
> ...



WOW! now this CPU is a beast


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 26, 2010)

can i run all these benches with my Xeon so you guys can compare


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

I may have injured her on this one... Past my bedtime...will check in later. 

Btw, nice tweaking on the ScienceMark run cdawall! I'm not familiar with the benchmark...maybe you can divulge the tweaks at a later date. 

(NOT FOR SUBMISSION)


----------



## cdawall (May 26, 2010)

@rickss guess its time to hard mod my v10 looks like the tec is going 24/7 on a sep. 12vPSU we will see how close I can get to your water numbers on tec assited air...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> @rickss guess its time to hard mod my v10 looks like the tec is going 24/7 on a sep. 12vPSU we will see how close I can get to your water numbers on tec assited air...



Those last runs were with the cascade...this new chip is just too damn hot for my water or Boreas set-ups. My modded 5770 should be here any day now...plans are for LN2 this w-end. I will make it or break it....


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

Fullinfusion | 4410MHz | 2830 | Science mark2.0 
Fullinfusion | 4427MHz | 22398 | Vantage cup score


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

(NOT FOR SUBMISSION)


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> rickss69 | 5033mhz | 24516 | Vantage - cpu
> rickss69 | 5543mhz | 5543.84 | CPU-Z
> 
> [url]http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/th_DSC00423.jpg[/URL]



cpu 5543MHz? WOW nice... thats not on all 6 cores is it?

what you cooling it with a pot?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> cpu 5543MHz? WOW nice... thats not on all 6 cores is it?
> 
> what you cooling it with a pot?



Yes, all six cores. Got it on the cascade atm...it's almost too hot for it as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Yes, all six cores. Got it on the cascade atm...it's almost too hot for it as well.


Sweet 

Sorry to ask but cascade... whats that, you have a pix? *edit* That's a Phase cooler hey? your not allowed to use phase for this thread? or you just showing what ya can do? either way rock on bro!!! Nice

I notice your just using the mult and not playing with the mem nb or HT link speed... man if you can get the nb @ 3000Mhz and HT close to the same.... well you'd be unstoppable 

But I just came home today and thought wth lets see what others have come up with... I did take Vantage score away from CD and what you do, rain on my parade lol 

But anyways Im so happy for ya Rick, you have a sick chip there for sure


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

You are correct...I will go back and delete all the cascade runs to end any confusion.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> You are correct...I will go back and delete all the cascade runs to end any confusion.


No no dont delete them.... just post *edit using Phase for this test* ppl like me like to see runs like that


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

I left a couple with a note...don't want to clutter the thread too much.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I left a couple with a note...don't want to clutter the thread too much.


lol with clocks like your getting ATM CD and KK may as well just send you the winnings now and save us poor ass clockers the time and trouble lol


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> lol with clocks like your getting ATM CD and KK may as well just send you the winnings now and save us poor ass clockers the time and trouble lol



TBH, I should delete all the runs as the first one's were run on a Boreas TEC. I think that may be outside the rules as well. No matter as this is just for fun anyway and I am priming it for some LN2 this w-end.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2010)

cdawall...

bring yuor rig over and i'll grab some LN2. 

then can i enter?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> cdawall...
> 
> bring yuor rig over and i'll grab some LN2.
> 
> then can i enter?


Oh god here we go lol, NO you and your pig of a monster twin cpu rig can not enter lol ...

@ rick your Boreas TEC do you get any moister build up around the cpu?

Im curious as im kinda thinking of getting one


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

My LN2 is reserved for a HWBot Vantage contest this w-end.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> TBH, I should delete all the runs as the first one's were run on a Boreas TEC. I think that may be outside the rules as well. No matter as this is just for fun anyway and I am priming it for some LN2 this w-end.


just be sure to take lots of pictures man, we would all like to see some LN2 in action


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh god here we go lol, NO you and your pig of a monster twin cpu rig can not enter lol ...
> 
> @ rick your Boreas TEC do you get any moister build up around the cpu?
> 
> Im curious as im kinda thinking of getting one



It can condensate depending on the weather. It's easily defeated tho with a little insulation or cooling settings. I'm on a bench rig so it's a little easier for me to mess with.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 26, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> It can condensate depending on the weather. It's easily defeated tho with a little insulation or cooling settings. I'm on a bench rig so it's a little easier for me to mess with.


What kind of insulation you recommend? as well as where you place it? ... Im thinking of getting that cooler and using it in a Corsair Obsidian case.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 26, 2010)

I would just use some kneadable eraser like you get from an art store. Just seal the top of the water block to keep air out.


----------



## cdawall (May 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> cdawall...
> 
> bring yuor rig over and i'll grab some LN2.
> 
> then can i enter?



of course.

and the TEC has been pushed off until tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 27, 2010)

cdawall - Remove all my present scores please...I can't be sure what cooling was used on what runs so I did a quick re-run. I have to prep this board for LN2 now...I will try to get back to this Monday if time allows. 

rickss69 | 4410mhz | 2732.37 | ScienceMark 2.0
rickss69 | 4427mhz | 5.82 sec | WPrime 32
rickss69 | 4427mhz | 15.693 | SPI
rickss69 | 4301mhz | 21659 | Vantage - cpu


----------



## IINexusII (May 27, 2010)

hmm okies here i go... new to amd overclocking i think my cpu voltage is low 

*iinexusii | 4000mhz | 6.589 | WPrime 32
iinexusii | 4000mhz | 17.829 | SuperPI 1M*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Oh god here we go lol, NO you and your pig of a monster twin cpu rig can not enter lol ...
> 
> @ rick your Boreas TEC do you get any moister build up around the cpu?
> 
> Im curious as im kinda thinking of getting one



Here is the Boeas on a new Win7 install with the Thuban at default...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2010)

Fullinfusion - Here is a run under load to give you an idea as what to expect with a Boreas.


----------



## kenkickr (May 28, 2010)

Glad to see more scores posting, especially all the B.E. bitch slapping my 1055T.  I think if Asus would get off their ass and release a decent Bios then my higher OC chances would improve but I think the shit hand is just about full.


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Glad to see more scores posting, especially all the B.E. bitch slapping my 1055T.  I think if Asus would get off their ass and release a decent Bios then my higher OC chances would improve but I think the shit hand is just about full.



Hey now for such a shitty bios my chip seems to clock ok


----------



## kenkickr (May 28, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Hey now for such a shitty bios my chip seems to clock ok



If you stuck with the stock multi and raised FSB and such how does your chip do?


----------



## cdawall (May 28, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> If you stuck with the stock multi and raised FSB and such how does your chip do?



Most I have tried is 280x15 for 4.2ghz did that pretty easily no tweaking involved


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 28, 2010)

NOT FOR SUBMISSION

Just bumbling around with the cpu while I wait for the modded card.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 29, 2010)

Romper Room Overclocking....


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 29, 2010)

@rickss: how long can you play with the system before having to refill the LN2? I've never tried using it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 29, 2010)

It is pretty much constant pouring lol...not one of your sit back and watch the screen overclock sessions for sure. Add a gpu pot in the mix and you are lucky if you even remember to glance at the monitor.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Fullinfusion - Here is a run under load to give you an idea as what to expect with a Boreas.


Thanks for that Rick, Im getting a bit better temps at the same clocks thou 
under load the cpu is hanging around 38-42c


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 29, 2010)

I am a notorious volt whore...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 29, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I am a notorious volt whore...


What, you have a stock pile of cpu's kicking around to hammer?

But I hear what your saying lol... I had mine @ 1.60V the other night but the chip didnt like it to much....


----------



## Whilhelm (May 31, 2010)

Submission: I know its not record breaking but it gets me on the board. 

*Whilhelm | 4100mhz | 6.456s | WPrime 32M
Whilhelm | 4100mhz | 17.364s | Super PI 1M
Whilhelm | 4100mhz | 2425.95 | Sciencemark 2.0
Whilhelm | 4100mhz | 20058 | Vantage CPU*

Screen Shots:
















System as benched:


----------



## FlanK3r (May 31, 2010)

small update my AIRcooling x6 1090T validation - 4814 MHz with 1.55V





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216556


----------



## cdawall (May 31, 2010)

Hmm looks like I have some work ahead of me. Will get updates done shortly


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2010)

woot i updated the thread!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

daym too you long enough lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> daym too you long enough lol



your just happy your beating me  dont worry ill top your water scores on air thats my style


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

may as well add this while you being pro active lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1199882


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

cdawall said:


> your just happy your beating me  dont worry ill top your water scores on air thats my style


Ah your using Tec technology lol.... don't make me break out the Boreas


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ah your using Tec technology lol.... don't make me break out the Boreas



its only a 70w tec it doesnt do that much and those scores were before i hard modded it to be on 24/7 just wait my TEC/water project is slowly coming together


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

Fullinfusion | 4442MHz | 15896 | Super PI 1M


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone care if I throw in the single threaded benches with a Deneb CPU? It cant hurt.

And cdawall, if thats a yes, may I participate? I know I don't have enough posts here but I've got nearly 2000 at XS. I just dont come here.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

cdawall said:


> its only a 70w tec it doesnt do that much and those scores were before i hard modded it to be on 24/7 just wait my TEC/water project is slowly coming together


what if ya replaced it with a lager wattage TEC pad?

plus I seen the link to the tec water cooler, sweet


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

BeepBeep2 said:


> Anyone care if I throw in the single threaded benches with a Deneb CPU? It cant hurt.
> 
> And cdawall, if thats a yes, may I participate? I know I don't have enough posts here but I've got nearly 2000 at XS. I just dont come here.


Im sure its all good, but doubt Cd's going to post your score, but Welcome to TPU... imo you need to be here more than in the XS forums lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

BeepBeep2 said:


> Anyone care if I throw in the single threaded benches with a Deneb CPU? It cant hurt.
> 
> And cdawall, if thats a yes, may I participate? I know I don't have enough posts here but I've got nearly 2000 at XS. I just dont come here.



go for it i dont care i wanna see how it compares



fullinfusion said:


> what if ya replaced it with a lager wattage TEC pad?
> 
> plus I seen the link to the tec water cooler, sweet



i'm working on getting parts together i'll post some CAD drawings of the finished product


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Phenom II 965BE:

Highest Validation on a $20 Xigmatek SD964

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1222854






I promise you that that clock is not fake...just look at my sig.

1M coming in a minute.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

Fullinfusion | 4452Mhz | 5.616 sec | Wprime


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

BeepBeep2 said:


> Phenom II 965BE:
> 
> Highest Validation on a $20 Xigmatek SD964
> 
> ...



Nice score, how about filling out you system spec details so we can see what hardware your running


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Theres my SuperPi 1M. It's pretty old, not my current ram. I just pushed and got 15.600 @ 4411 Mhz but I couldn't get a screenshot.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 5, 2010)

BeepBeep2 said:


> http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/3258/4387superpi.png
> 
> Theres my SuperPi 1M. It's pretty old, not my current ram. I just pushed and got 15.600 @ 4111 Mhz but I couldn't get a screenshot.


Nice, very nice... thanks for filling out the details.... that's one hell of a proc you have there..

you need x6 

I had a cherry 965 c3 but it don't compare to the x6 man


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Jun 5, 2010)

@fullinfusion 
Thanks...hoping to put this CPU on water later this year. I'd like X6 but I dont do too much multithreading/tasking so this is fast enough for me. It clocks well.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2010)

gah i need water so the current plan is stacking 3x240mm rads, 2x D5, 4x 70w TEC in a cooler and the block off newegg i forgot its name overkill?


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Jun 8, 2010)

cdawall said:


> gah i need water so the current plan is stacking 3x240mm rads, 2x D5, 4x 70w TEC in a cooler and the block off newegg i forgot its name overkill?



Just make sure that your TEC's are AFTER your radiators in the loop. Otherwise, the radiators will actually heat the water up instead of kelp chill it.

And if your CPU doesn't heat the water up past ambient, the rads are useless because they can only cool to ambient temps.

And stacking rads isn't very efficient...hot air from one goes straight into the other.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 9, 2010)

Not stacking anymore and the tecs can cool sub ambiant but I doubt that happens


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

not the best but better than some ppl 

Fullinfusion | 4249MHz | 16.302 | Super PI


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2010)

all i have to say to you right now full is i no longer have windows 7 installed fuck


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> all i have to say to you right now full is i no longer have windows 7 installed fuck


LMAO!!!! your  SSD fuck up on ya? 

god I been wanting one so bad but they still haven't perfected them yet....


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Better yet, only run the cpu tests in Vantage...that is all you want correct?


Yes and only air or water for cooling Rick


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> LMAO!!!! your  SSD fuck up on ya?
> 
> god I been wanting one so bad but they still haven't perfected them yet....



smoked the OS on my SSD and HDD lol if i take one out may as well make it a pair


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> smoked the OS on my SSD and HDD lol if i take one out may as well make it a pair


OMG LOL, ya gotta take out your wardware at night and cuddle them when ya sleep... that way they like ya and perform for ya when ya want them to lol.... Mmmmm cuddles hardware lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> OMG LOL, ya gotta take out your wardware at night and cuddle them when ya sleep... that way they like ya and perform for ya when ya want them to lol.... Mmmmm cuddles hardware lol



ordered a lot of 92w tecs ill throw one on the V10 before you snag it and these should be great for testing out my TEC chiller ideas


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> ordered a lot of 92w tecs ill throw one on the V10 before you snag it and these should be great for testing out my TEC chiller ideas


Cuddles? come on AF boy!!!! ya know ya want to 

but seriously, yes please.... I have the PSU power to power the higher tec pad


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Cuddles? come on AF boy!!!! ya know ya want to
> 
> but seriously, yes please.... I have the PSU power to power the higher tec pad



it will be preset up with everything but molex's all you gotta do is run it toa  couple molex's and call it good


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

cdawall said:


> it will be preset up with everything but molex's all you gotta do is run it toa  couple molex's and call it good


Sounds great, thanks man


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2010)

Off topic CD and other friends.... you like cars? well check this Canadian car out lol 
Here


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 13, 2010)

You TEC, chilled water and extreme cooling guys want to end condensation worries? I have found the solution here... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=124434


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 17, 2010)

Getting this started..

wPrime






SuperPI 1M





ScienceMark 2.0


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

just FYI i rana  5.690 in wprime no SS since i can't call it legal yet


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 17, 2010)

Hah! I'm pretty sure I can get this to do runs at 4.5. I'm just eager to get the review done on the board. I shouldnt be posting these results but I am.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 17, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Hah! I'm pretty sure I can get this to do runs at 4.5. I'm just eager to get the review done on the board. I shouldnt be posting these results but I am.




sciencemark it to show off how it does with memory


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2010)

this one is for you full

wprime 5.64*7*sec






NB messed up in the BIOS standard asus glitch so it can get better if you really want


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2010)

umm well i didnt take first in super pi... which sucks ass i need to freeze my ram again and i will run it again tomorrow






scm2 however did very good


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 25, 2010)

cdawall said:


> this one is for you full
> 
> wprime 5.64*7*sec
> 
> ...


you Bastard, lol... Im testing the coolit cooler atm and man is it cold!

just need to figure on how Im going to plum it into the water loop


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 25, 2010)

gotta love tec's hey!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 25, 2010)

Just fyi I have backups to everything I posted


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 25, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Just fyi I have backups to everything I posted


what are you going on about?

Did you get the Tridents yet CD?

and any sugestions on plumbing this tec into my loop?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 25, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> what are you going on about?
> 
> Did you get the Tridents yet CD?
> 
> and any sugestions on plumbing this tec into my loop?



Make sure you make use of post # 132 for that condensation Full...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 25, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Make sure you make use of post # 132 for that condensation Full...


I remember the skin, Thanks but I'm doing something I hope wont cause any condensation.. plus my current case wont hold the tec unit inline with my water cooling setup .... Sooooooo.. I went a bought this haha...











That case is going to work really nice, my rig will be able to breath like never before..

What you all think of the choice?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 25, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> what are you going on about?
> 
> Did you get the Tridents yet CD?
> 
> and any sugestions on plumbing this tec into my loop?




I have better scores  and no triedents yet....as for the tec autoparts store should have adapters.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jun 25, 2010)

What NB Voltage are you guys using to get those rediculous speeds lol, once I know that then ill enter the contest I just never really OC'd the NB before


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 25, 2010)

cdawall, hows those tecs treating u?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 25, 2010)

Wastedslayer said:


> What NB Voltage are you guys using to get those rediculous speeds lol, once I know that then ill enter the contest I just never really OC'd the NB before


I'm sitting around 1.20v for the mem-nb


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 26, 2010)

cd I have a feeling your ram will be there today! you get delivery on Saturdays in the States?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2010)

i wanna see someome top my scores i havent even plugged in a TEC yet


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Jul 1, 2010)

I've got a really strong water loop now, maybe I should up the volts on my slow little phenom II x4 and try 1M or 32M again...


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2010)

go for it lol i wanna see someone top me and the guy who did used XP so i gotta delete his scores


----------



## BeepBeep2 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol I'd only be good in 1M or CPU-Z...Maybe vantage if I push it really hard.

I know I can take 3rd in 1M.

Maybe I'll just run all the tests and when you put scores up put an (X4) next to my name


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2010)

sounds good i can do that


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

Fullinfusion| 4549MHz | score 4549 |cpu-z

HERE

that's on the six pack, set in the bios and booted into windows just fine... NO TEC INVOLVED on this run! 

10 points for this hey?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2010)

4571mhz on my chip on air?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 4571mhz on my chip on air?



I dont see a CPUZ of it. Pics or it never happenned


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I dont see a CPUZ of it. Pics or it never happenned



Yeah lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2010)

Ooooh... I stand corrected...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1935017&postcount=138

My bad!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

Fullinfusion | 4549MHz | 15.366 | Super PI 







I'll take that 8800GS gpu CD lol


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Fullinfusion | 4549MHz | 15.366 | Super PI
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100702/pi.jpg
> 
> I'll take that 8800GS gpu CD lol



Um... you might want to look at the pic again.  **Or I should because I'm retarded.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ooooh... I stand corrected...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1935017&postcount=138
> 
> My bad!!


But we dont see a time stamp oh his rig with that score lol.... Hmmm CD, a V-10 with a modded high powered Wattage TEP mabey?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Um... you might want to look at the pic again.  **Or I should because I'm retarded.


Just was going to say.... What ya going on about E? lol.... I know It's coming onto the July 4th long weekend there but common lol.... Drink slowly


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> But we dont see a time stamp oh his rig with that score lol.... Hmmm CD, a V-10 with a modded high powered Wattage TEP mabey?



that was the water cooling haha 4571 was earlier and was on air


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok so it's getting close to the dead line hmmm 

Up date this Chris!

Fullinfusion | 4598MHz | 4598MHz | cpu-Z






Validated HERE

I see 10 Points now hmmm lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2010)

bet i can get 4800


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

cdawall said:


> bet i can get 4800


Im using the bios Chris... not single clocking a core 

Six pack or nothing!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im using the bios Chris... not single clocking a core
> 
> Six pack or nothing!!!



who said i wasnt in the bios


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2010)

i have a socket 754 installed on the water right now oh well cant not have first place can i?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

cdawall said:


> who said i wasnt in the bios


Chris your well known to clock in windows using K-10 stat on a single core....

Just .................. lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i have a socket 754 installed on the water right now oh well cant not have first place can i?


This is X6 so NO!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> This is X6 so NO!



what about final scores got you by 10 pts


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

cdawall said:


> what about final scores got you by 10 pts


I wouldn't know.... you take for ever to update the list unless it's your score lol...

I dont care If I come in 2nd place lol.... as far as Im concerned you owe me one... 

PLUS you havent updated my Super PI score!!!!

so really Im only 2 points behind ya lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I wouldn't know.... you take for ever to update the list unless it's your score lol...
> 
> I dont care If I come in 2nd place lol.... as far as Im concerned you owe me one...
> 
> PLUS you havent updated my Super PI score!!!!



your super pi is unimportant and ill get to it after i make tacos with my broken arm

and i will get u back dont worry


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 2, 2010)

cdawall said:


> your super pi is unimportant and ill get to it after i make tacos with my broken arm
> 
> and i will get u back dont worry


Im not worried lol, Just fix me up a taco biotch lol... I like sour cream on it so hurry up mate!!!

Im hungry lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 2, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im not worried lol, Just fix me up a taco biotch lol... I like sour cream on it so hurry up mate!!!
> 
> Im hungry lol



eww they are breakfast tacos


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jul 2, 2010)

mordant80 said:


> This is only after one day of messing with it..  got all the new parts together just yesterday.  I'll update this post after i get further.  Only thing I've touched so far other than the video card is the multiplier.  Only score I have to submit right now is PI @ 19.830 if you count the core that did it the quickest.  (I know the pic doesn't follow the rules exactly, future pics will)
> 
> View attachment 35530
> 
> View attachment 35531



My hdd holds me back on my WEI score too, also have a 5.9


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2010)

CD, did ya not see post #160?

better add me to the front page, I'm closer than 10 points now.

get the ram yet! 

I also changed my cooling a bit today... Im doing a push-pull on the rad now and idling at 14c now

the push alone wasn't enough.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2010)

Bassman_soundking said:


> My hdd holds me back on my WEI score too, also have a 5.9



Vista? If so thats the highest you will ever get. Also WEI is full o crap IMO.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> CD, did ya not see post #160?
> 
> better add me to the front page, I'm closer than 10 points now.
> 
> ...



i guess i can update you and got the ram today my 890GX still wont go past post tho...maybe ill post new benchmarks with them on the 4th


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i guess i can update you and got the ram today my 890GX still wont go past post tho...maybe ill post new benchmarks with them on the 4th


What?

You cant get those sticks to post? wtf man?

what settings you running them at?

I think you need to check for a bios update bro!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 3, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> What?
> 
> You cant get those sticks to post? wtf man?
> 
> ...



sticks are fine my 890GX is bad


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 8, 2010)

So.. deadline has passed, who's getting what for prizes? 

gee CD your slow


----------



## cdawall (Jul 9, 2010)

well i keep my X2 250 and i gotta go thru and tally the rest looks like you got the 8800GS but gotta make sure kenkicker is still cool with that


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> well i keep my X2 250 and i gotta go thru and tally the rest looks like you got the 8800GS but gotta make sure kenkicker is still cool with that


Sounds great, keep us posted.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2010)

I can still donate but since my WD 1TB Black is sitting on my desk I can send either a 8800GS or the hard drive.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I can still donate but since my WD 1TB Black is sitting on my desk I can send either a 8800GS or the hard drive.


I just picked up a black 1tb last night lol, what model # is it?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I just picked up a black 1tb last night lol, what model # is it?



FALS SATAII 32Mb cache.  It's in my FS thread


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> FALS SATAII 32Mb cache.  It's in my FS thread


Ah ic, I got the 64mb one...


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2010)

So then I take it you want the 8800GS.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> So then I take it you want the 8800GS.


Na what the hell am I going to do with a green gpu?

I think I'll have you donate it to a needy one that folds if it's ok with you, and besides I don't feel right taking someone's property. 

how do you wanna do this?


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey fullinfusion! Do you by chance use a UPS or some sort of line conditioner at your place?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> Hey fullinfusion! Do you by chance use a UPS or some sort of line conditioner at your place?


yeah I use APC , Why you ask?


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> yeah I use APC , Why you ask?



Your nice overclocks. I have a feeling that the more stable the voltage coming in is resulting in better overclocks. Just a theory so far though and a theory I want to test for sure. 

Which APC unit are you using btw?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Your nice overclocks. I have a feeling that the more stable the voltage coming in is resulting in better overclocks. Just a theory so far though and a theory I want to test for sure.
> 
> Which APC unit are you using btw?


A severely under watted unit lol, was on sale for 30 dollars... APC 350

I don't use the battery (unpluged it) I just use it for the stable clean current and the greatness on keeping my HW from frying due to lightning and local voltage spikes.

I had to sit back and read your post to make sense on what you were asking before lol...

Of all the questions I never thought that one would ever be asked 

Erocker do you use the load line calibration mode in the bios?

if so when?


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> A severely under watted unit lol, was on sale for 30 dollars... APC 350
> 
> I don't use the battery (unpluged it) I just use it for the stable clean current and the greatness on keeping my HW from frying due to lightning and local voltage spikes.
> 
> ...



I always have LLC enabled... and I just ordered a cheap UPS as well. How do you unplug the battery?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> I always have LLC enabled... and I just ordered a cheap UPS as well. How do you unplug the battery?



Remove the battery door and remove the black (ground wire), that's it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

this is the newer version than what I have.







that one has 6 plug in's

mine has the 8 plugs... 3 for battery back up and the rest are for surge.

best 30 buck's I ever spent


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> I always have LLC enabled... and I just ordered a cheap UPS as well. How do you unplug the battery?


Hey just thinking, what plug you using for the EATX 12v cpu power on the mobo? 4 pin off the psu?

I pulled out the black cover on the EATX 12v plug and use the 8pin...


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey just thinking, what plug you using for the EATX 12v cpu power on the mobo? 4 pin off the psu?
> 
> I pulled out the black cover on the EATX 12v plug and use the 8pin...



Oh yeah, I always use the 8 pin. I actually found a nice APC 600W at Best Buy for 99 bucks on sale. I'm going to go pick it up after dinner. Thanks for your help man. 

Link: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/APC+-+1...8200061225&skuId=9952013&st=APC ups&cp=1&lp=3


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Oh yeah, I always use the 8 pin. I actually found a nice APC 600W at Best Buy for 99 bucks on sale. I'm going to go pick it up after dinner. Thanks for your help man.
> 
> Link: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/APC+-+1...8200061225&skuId=9952013&st=APC ups&cp=1&lp=3


AAny time, just be sure to leave the battery unplugged... its unplugged from the factory...

don't hook up the usb connector or install the stupid software.. just use it for the stable power and surge protection.

let me know what you think after its up and running


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> AAny time, just be sure to leave the battery unplugged... its unplugged from the factory...
> 
> don't hook up the usb connector or install the stupid software.. just use it for the stable power and surge protection.
> 
> let me know what you think after its up and running



I was thinking with 600W I might leave it plugged in. My computer uses about that under full load so I will probablly have enough time to shut the thing down if I actually lose power. Either way it's something new to play with! 

Will do! VVV


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> I was thinking with 600W I might leave it plugged in. My computer uses about that under full load so I will probablly have enough time to shut the thing down if I actually lose power. Either way it's something new to play with!


I really doubt it will stay up long enough for a clean shut down... but hey you never know..

But the software, really don't install it, it's useless as hell and just sucks up system resources. 

your psu is 750?

thinking it may work, I never tested mine with this gpu... the 3870's were idle power hogs compaired to the 5 series cards... so hell yeah let it charge over night and run your rig.
when its up and running unplug from the wall and see if you have the time to do the system shut down... Im curious now...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> So then I take it you want the 8800GS.


Ken I found a worthy person you can donate the 8800GS to If your cool with it?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125898

He has a heart of gold bro, Just want to help out the kid he's trying to help.

I'll get him to PM you so he can give you the details and send you the money to ship it.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 10, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Ken I found a worthy person you can donate the 8800GS to If your cool with it?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125898
> 
> ...



Sent him a PM to see if he is in a hurry for it.  One of my systems VGA went out and it's the only card I have til I receive the RMA replacement.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 10, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Sent him a PM to see if he is in a hurry for it.  One of my systems VGA went out and it's the only card I have til I receive the RMA replacement.


It's a free card so I wouldn't worrie about it Ken, he can wait... Thanks again


----------

